# Spheros 5000fa question



## coachm34 (Apr 18, 2013)

Sorry if this is the wrong place to post. Wasnt sure. I have a spheros 5000fa. I fish left handed. When i move the handle to the right side of the reel, it will not seat fully. When i put it back on the left it screws in completely. Can anyone tell me why it wont screw in all the way on the right side? It bottoms out the threads about 1/8" before it is fully seated. Thanks for the help.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Sounds like you might need to call shimano. I have a bunch of various sized Spheros reels and switch sides all the time. It should fit the same on either side.


----------



## coachm34 (Apr 18, 2013)

Ok thank you.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

There may be a small washer/spacer in the handle seat on the left side that needs to be removed and put on the other side. This used to happen with my Abu Garcia reels.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

The Spheros A series schematic doesn't show a washer/spacer/shim that would come into play. Could be some dirt or thread damage inside the main gear or on the handle. Good cleaning would probably take care of it. Don't know if I'm convenient for you (Gulf Breeze), but I'll be happy to look at it if you want to do a drive-by sometime.


----------



## coachm34 (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks Joe, but I live all the way northwest of Atlanta! I bought this one off ebay and it seemed fine until I changed the handle. I can't see any thread damage so I'll try a good cleaning. I really like the reel, but can't fish it right handed.


----------



## coachm34 (Apr 18, 2013)

Startzc, I thought the same thing. I, like Joe, looked at the schematic first to see if it was missing a spacer. That's exactly how it appears when I screw the handle in. It doesn't show up, however.
Thanks.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

coachm34 said:


> ...I live all the way northwest of Atlanta!


lol!!! Well, that's not going to work!


----------



## coachm34 (Apr 18, 2013)

I know! Thanks for the offer, Joe. Its driving me nuts.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Quick check you can do. Take a tap of the size of the threads ( make sure you have the right one before doing this) screw the tap into the side where the handle seats and wrap a piece of masking tape on the tap to mark the depth. Then run the tap down the other side where the handle doesn't seat, if it stops before the tape marking the depth from the other side you most likely have dirt/debris fouling the threads or possibly damaged threads. You can gently run the tap down to the depth marked by the tape if you are confident that you know how to do it. If not take it to someone that knows how to do it.


----------



## coachm34 (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks Kim. I may just give it to a buddy of mine who fishes right handed.


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

coachm34 said:


> Thanks Kim. I may just give it to a buddy of mine who fishes right handed.


This should be an extremely easy fix and I wouldn't go as far as giving the reel away.


----------

